# painting and weathering tombstones?



## scarface (Sep 16, 2005)

I am in the process of making some tombstones, just got done cutting a few. Now I am wondering what is the best way to paint and weather them. I have searched the forum and see all the cool ones you have made but I cant find how to make them appear weathered and old. Please help, I am running out of time. I still need to finish my scarcrow also. 

by the way, thank you all for the advice you all have given me this year.


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

Weathering is one of the fun parts of tombstone making. There are several different methods. I like to first paint the foam with a coat of latex paint (spray paint will eat your foam), let dry, spray the recessed areas with black spraypaint, then roll the surface of the stone with grey latex paint. This will create a contrast and make the stone legible.
For streaking and mossy effects, I like to use a spray bottle with water and a can of reddish brown, light green or black spray paint. First wet the stone down, while the water is running down the surface, spray a small amount of paint onto the water, it will streak in a very convincing manner. Take your time and experiment with different combinations of water and paint.
for an example please see my link: http://www.fulcrumsites.com/haunt/html/new_props_6.html
you may also want to distress the surface of the stone, there are many techniques ranging from beating on it with a hammer, using sanding blocks and using a butane torch! Whatever you do, have fun!
hope this helps!


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

Hey scarface,

Here are some techniques that might help.

*Distressing *
First with the unpainted foam 
Your options are 
- Sandblasting (Need a sand blaster)
- Spray paint (Eats into the foam )
- carburetor cleaner (Eats into the foam)
- torching (Nice technique) Sprinkle water on foam 1st 
- Break off pieces reglue some back on
- melt cracks in the foam with soldering Iron.

*Weathering*
Paint base coat Latex Paint 
Options
- Airbrush 
- Dry brush
- Lay stone flat 
Wet stone spray paint on water 
Lift stone vertical and allow paint to run down stone
(Base coat has to be fully dry )
- Wash of watered down paint (Similar to above.)

Hope this helps .


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Kevin and Tom are right on target.

More tips are available on the Moonlit Project site http://www.horrorseek.com/halloween/juggernaut/stnd17.html and Keeba's site http://www.hedstorm.net/HAUNT/instructions/tombstones/warping.html


----------



## scarface (Sep 16, 2005)

Can I use a gray primer or will that eat my foam also.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

If it is a latex primer, you are good to go. Not sure if it's oil based. Test it on a scrap, you'll know right away.


----------



## scarface (Sep 16, 2005)

Well, they seemed to have turned out alright, for my first year of making these little bad boys. I am having some friends over tonight to engrave their tombstones and for some cocktails, they are the people who come over every holloween and I figure it would be fun for them to have their personal tombstones at the haunt. AND of course, it is a good excuse to have a couple drinks. Next year I will spend a little more time to improve the collection.


----------

